# Lardy/Voigt/Burns/Voigt Advanced Field Trial Training Clinic



## mlardy (Nov 2, 2007)

We're having a unique *Advanced Field Trial Training Clinic *this February 12-15 in Boston Georgia with Dennis Voigt, Pat Burns, Ray Voigt, and me. We'll have ten handler/dog teams that we guide through various training set-ups on land and water as well as demonstration dogs handled by the four of us. There will be special presentations, problem solving sessions, and round table discussions. Sometimes we'll break out in to two separate groups in order to see even more action. For complete information go to totalretriever.com and click on the advanced clinic headline.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Has anyone been to one of these "breakout" seminars, who could comment on their format?


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I have been losing sleep over wanting to go to this after seeing it on the retrieversonline site. One thing that -I think-disqualifies me-is that every Lardy workshop I've seen advertised requires that you've followed the training pretty much step by step and I haven't. Is that truly the case?

Thanks-

M


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I have pretty much the same question as Miriam. What are the prerequisites? It sounds awesome and I guess I can always take out a third mortgage on the house.....oh wait, might be a 4th, the pup's been expensive.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> Has anyone been to one of these "breakout" seminars, who could comment on their format?


I attended a Advanced Workshop at Mike's place June 2008. I went with a dog and my training partner attended with a dog. My daughter also went as an observer. I believe the format that you use would be in step as what is being taught at the Advanced Session we attended. The addition of two additonal Pro's,and one of the most sucessful amateur trainers on the circuit would do nothing but enhance the experience! 

I can still hear Mike's voice , slow down, slow down ,when handling!! Bring a thick skin and a open mind. A sidenote ,we had a opportunity to observe Juice, he was awesome as a 18 month old and now should really make his Dad "proud" . We met Jim Harvey and Juice who both attended the seminar too!

If a "oldtimer" like me can gain from attending the seminar, well the questions answer themselves.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Miriam,

This workshop may be different. At the ones I have attended in the past Mike works with his training process and assumes you have followed it. He thinks/teaches in the system he trains with. So, training outside that "system" may cause some confusion. But, when that occurred at the workshops I went Mike was very good at clarifying things. He never chastised anyone that had done something different. I think if you are familiar whith his "system" and your dog has been trained close to it you would be ok. Check with him, Dennis or possibly Marilyn for the real answer.

Tom


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

I was at one that was awesome.

Some of the notable attendees in no particular order were, Denise Voigt, Bruce Kunce, Laura Parrot, Connie Cleveland, John Cavanaugh, Bruce Loeffelholz, Larry Bozeman, his wife whose name escapes me at the moment and for some reason I think Judy Rassmussion was there too.
Russ Foster and I came with John C. and the group was filled out with several up and coming young Ams and a few that were relatively new to the game.

With a group so top heavy with talent one would have thought the lower eschelon of trainers would have been left in their cosmic dust.

I'm here to tell you that that did not happen,............. from top to bottom everyone came away a better trainer for having been there.

I'd give big bucks for a tape recording of the after dinner talks;-)

john


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I have been to two previous Lardy Seminars - one basis, one advanced. However, neither implemented the format this one does with breakout sessions.

Wondering if anyone has experienced this particular format?

Ted


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Ted

I understand now on your question. This will be more of a hands-on approach and deal with Pat, Ray and Dennis along with mike as the coordinator as I understand the format listed. The answer would be no on my part dealing with this particular seminar on Retrievers. It will be unique. I pass!!

Earl


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I would expect the seminar to be well executed, as that is the way Mike does things. However, I am wondering if this format has been done before, and if anyone has experienced it.


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

The best advice that was given from the Handjem family actually came from Mike's wife Cindy. While driving through town she waived me over to the side of the road. Would you believe she yelled

"You might want to shut your tailgate, your pups are about to fall out the back!"

Rarely are the best lessons that free!!


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> Has anyone been to one of these "breakout" seminars, who could comment on their format?


Ted,

Just to clarify the break-outs. This means that both the handlers and the observers will, for some topics, split up into two groups to explore a topic and run dogs-for example on short retired gun set-ups while the other group works, for example, on long retired guns. Then, each group will flip-flop and go to the alternate session. Everybody will see everything but the smaller groups will be more intimate and fast-paced for all. It's not like break-out groups where you might go off and explore different approaches and then come back and try to amalgate all. However, we will also have wrap-up sessions and lots of opportunity for Q's and A's. I expect we'll have some good round-tables also!

We have different teams for different presentations and sometimes, individual presentations. For example, I'll offer sessons on Training Alone.

There are no pre-reguisites for observers as the first to apply will be the first to be accepted.

We will review all handler applications at closing and select from from them for the final 10. Nobody should feel constrained to apply.

We're pretty excited about this new format!

Cheers


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Miriam Wade said:


> I have been losing sleep over wanting to go to this after seeing it on the retrieversonline site. One thing that -I think-disqualifies me-is that every Lardy workshop I've seen advertised requires that you've followed the training pretty much step by step and I haven't. Is that truly the case?
> 
> Thanks-
> 
> M


Come on Miriam,,, time to step up to the plate and do a seminar. You've been _talking_ about it for years...

Get those big girl panties out!!

Angie


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Dennis,

Approximately how many observers will be allowed to attend? Sorry if it's listed somewhere and I missed it.

Thanks,

Melanie


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

Melanie Foster said:


> Dennis,
> 
> Approximately how many observers will be allowed to attend? Sorry if it's listed somewhere and I missed it.
> 
> ...


We could handle a max of 40 observers since for the split sessions they would be in two groups. There will be a max of 10 handlers with those split into groups of 5 for some of the flip-flop sessions.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Dennis 

Which airports are closest to the seminar?

Ted


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Ted Shih said:


> Which airports are closest to the seminar?


http://www.totalretriever.com/workshop/motelsairports.htm


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> Dennis
> 
> Which airports are closest to the seminar?
> 
> Ted


Ted, Valdosta, GA is definitely the closer and more convenient airport. 40 minutes to the seminar area. 

Barb


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Wouldn't it be great if they video taped this session and offered it for sale? With what they have planned by now, it could be a "treasure" for those that could see and hear the video.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I have been a handler at a basics/transition seminar and and observer at an advanced seminar. Both were excellent investments. From what I see, the really nice thing about this one is that the larger format makes it easier to get in to. Wish I could make it.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

lablover said:


> Wouldn't it be great if they video taped this session and offered it for sale? With what they have planned by now, it could be a "treasure" for those that could see and hear the video.


One in Florida they did just that

Have yet to get my residual check regards.

john


----------



## mlardy (Nov 2, 2007)

After getting a few inquiries and comments I thought I should address the issue of whther you have to follow our exact program in order to attend. The short answer is, "No."

One of our concerns is that someone who is completely unfamiliar with our program will go away with large gaps in their knowledge, because the Clinic is designed to implement aspects of the program with the handler-dog teams, not to provide a step by step review of the entire program. Observers who are unfamiliar with the program could be completely confused about the training that preceded advanced training and the prerequisites needed before you can tackle the advanced training concepts.

Our main concern is for handler-dog teams. I wouldn't want to ask a handler to force their dog when it popped on a blind, or to use indirect pressure for a cast refusal, if the dog was unfamiliar with those types of correction. This was a greater concern years ago when more dogs were trained by widely varying methods. Today I think most field trial retrievers are trained by the same "system." The differences between programs occur in the overall philosophy and approach, and the manner in which the system is implemented. That's why Clinics and workshops are of such value- you get to see how the training is actually conducted in the field with real dogs in real training situations.

So, we do accept handler-dog teams with different training backgrounds, but they ought to be trained by the same kind of system we advocate. I hope this helps... 
(Let's not turn this onto a discussion of what is the differnece between a system, method, or program )


----------



## Randy Wilson (Mar 1, 2003)

I must have missed something....I could not find the link to the advanced / competition workshop on Mike's web page. Help??


Thanks in advance,

Randy


----------



## mlardy (Nov 2, 2007)

Randy- Maybe you need to refresh your browser. Under the headlines there is a large promotion about the Advanced Clinic, and a link at the bottom of the box.

Mike


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Loooong shot, but is anyone from New England (or fairly close proximity) planning on driving to this? If so-can you shoot me a PM?

Thanks!

M


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

You guys are going to have a ball! To all who attend: I'm envious!

Chris


----------

